# What to do with empty EO bottles



## serfmunke (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, besides recycling, is there anything else one can do with the empty EO bottles from NDA? Do they take them back by chance and reuse them??? Does anyone have any cool uses for them? I try to use recycling as a last resort and re purpose things instead but cannot think of anything. Plus I have a lot of them, the 3.3 oz ones. I suppose ordering the larger ones will alleviate this a little. Thanks!


----------



## rileylite (Mar 20, 2012)

I've used some little ones as sugar scrub or lotion containers for travelling after I cleaned them. Beyond that I'm not really sure!


----------



## musiccitysuds (Mar 21, 2012)

Sometimes I'll use them to pre-mix blends so I don't have to measure once it comes time to put it in my soap. 

I also use the small ones to use as gifts for friends. I'll put a little lavender or other eo in one and give them to friends who have oil burners with a nice little card explaining how much to use. You can also print labels to go over the existing one. I once made a "Sara's Birthday Blend" this way. She loved it.


----------



## serfmunke (Mar 22, 2012)

Both good ideas, thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't know if you like to do crafts but I have seen some really cool lightfixtures and chandelirs, even christmas trees made with glass bottles.  The common method that I have seen is a metal skeleton with a rod and a light on the end for each bottle, pretty much all you see is the lit up bottles, so pretty.  For small bottles, I see something with an LED light in each one.  Would make for a nice effect, and if they are amber bottles a neet nightlight.  What if you could mount the bottles on a flat sheet of glass to make something to hang keyrings on.  Neet!  but ofcourse thes things require some metalwork or even glasswork equipment.. why I haven't tried it out myself.  =P

I saw this one christmas tree from green beer bottles.  They used gradually smaller glass sheets. lay out a circle of bottles, top with the glass sheet, then stack smaller circle of bottles, and so on untill it gets to the top and the thing even had lights!!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 31, 2012)

If they're glass I give them to a friend that mixes her own aromatherapy oils.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Mar 31, 2012)

I bet you could sell on Etsy or Ebay.  Not to make money, but to find someone that wants them!  Lots of people buy the bottles!


----------



## serfmunke (Apr 18, 2012)

Some more very good ideas! Thanks soapers


----------

